# Yacht-master Style Bezel?



## Graphite (Nov 6, 2008)

Are there any nice Seikos or similar watches with the Rolex Yacht-Master stlye bezel? - I've seen an Invicta with one










I have a *ahem* 'Rolex - Homage' in this style, but with a black face







- but it has reached the end of it's useful life 

I have been looking around and like the SKX009 and Orange Monsters - difficult to decide... and find one at a price that will prevent marital disharmony :lol:

So anyway - any advice to an horological newbie appreciated h34r:

Thanks...


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

This any good

O&W


----------



## Graphite (Nov 6, 2008)

Robert said:


> This any good
> 
> O&W










YES! - it's beautiful...

But even with Roys prices - a tad out of my league :lol:

I bought an Avia for Â£17.99 to tide me over until I found the right watch... my missus claimed Â£17.99 was quite alot of money to spend on a watch  Citing Â£1 for a plastic watch as a basis LOL :lol:

But thanks - it's nice to know there are more choices out there...


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

Graphite said:


> I bought an Avia for Â£17.99 to tide me over until I found the right watch... my missus claimed Â£17.99 was quite alot of money to spend on a watch  Citing Â£1 for a plastic watch as a basis LOL :lol:


Can't help very much with the Seiko, but good luck with addressing the Â£1 argument! Based on my experience, if you hang around on here for very much longer you will catch the nug and end up having many such 'discussions' with your missus!


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

meant to say 'bug'! What on earth is a 'nug'?


----------



## Graphite (Nov 6, 2008)

eelblady said:


> Can't help very much with the Seiko, but good luck with addressing the Â£1 argument! Based on my experience, if you hang around on here for very much longer you will catch the nug and end up having many such 'discussions' with your missus!


LOL  I know waht you mean... they do get addictive... I'm trying to purchase a modded Orange/Black Monster from one of the members here and get away before I get too interested...

I've already got a taste to get a skx009 as well though  Might need a few more serious celebratory events to merit even mentioning that to the missus 

I got a couple of 'homages'  from Thailand as a bit of a laugh - but now they've failed I realise how much I miss having a really nice heavy watch... h34r: The Avia is metal but so thin and light it's just not the same...


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

the seiko landmaster has a similar bezel i think .

jason.


----------



## Graphite (Nov 6, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> the seiko landmaster has a similar bezel i think .
> 
> jason.


Not quite, - but still a nice one - I found a review someone had posted on this site...

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=12175










Thanks...


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Graphite said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > the seiko landmaster has a similar bezel i think .
> ...


no not that one have a search for the sbdwoo3 that was the one i had in mind.

jason.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

eelblady said:


> meant to say 'bug'! What on earth is a 'nug'?


Slightly smaller than a nugget........ :lol:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

eelblady said:


> meant to say 'bug'! What on earth is a 'nug'?


According to urban dictionary

1. A high quality bud of marijuana.

2. a small chunk of weed...not a chicken nugget

3. verb for when your girlfriend graciously feeds you chicken nuggets while you're driving. a lot of fun. any girl who does this for you is a keeper.

:huh:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

eelblady said:


> meant to say 'bug'! What on earth is a 'nug'?


nug


----------



## Graphite (Nov 6, 2008)

LOL  - muppets...  and back on topic...



jaslfc5 said:


> no not that one have a search for the sbdwoo3 that was the one i had in mind.
> 
> jason.


Ah yes like this one...










Nice h34r:


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

Robert said:


> eelblady said:
> 
> 
> > meant to say 'bug'! What on earth is a 'nug'?
> ...


This forum truly is an education!


----------



## jwg663 (Feb 26, 2004)

Titoni do a nice one...

.

Have a Google...

.

Take it easy...

.

Jim...


----------

